# Check this press release from Accuweather



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Things may be looking up!!!

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/pressroom.asp?pr=wx_258.htm


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Andy N.;350215 said:


> Things may be looking up!!!
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/pressroom.asp?pr=wx_258.htm


I sure hope so... this warm weather sucks... well at least for me...


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds cool. I'm sure glad his last name isn't mine. Man would that be easy to pick on.


----------



## BBailey (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw the same thing on accuweather and they are saying it is going to get real cold here next week!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Yes what a last name to have LOL.

But that guy is my hero this week.:redbounce 

My Dad always goes back to well in 77 and 78 we had snow to the roof.I have been saying it to all my friends who have been complaining hold on to your socks boys because its coming late January or early Feb we are going to get a blizzard.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't know about you guys, but I don't want a blizzard. I want sustained snowfall. A blizzard can't make as much money as sustained snowfall. By that I mean a coating to three inches maybe twice a week for a period of time. I can make way more money just salting and some light plowing instead of crushing the equipment and employees to manage a foot plus of snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

sounds good, for the guys that have per event contracts, the guys with season could lose the @$$.

O well we'll take waht we get.

I hope we get some snow


----------

